# My life is changing



## jessthemess (Nov 17, 2009)

my life is changing. i had a couple of rough days last week and i was very honest about some worrying things i was thinking to some very trusted family members. they supported me 100% through my ordeal and talked to my parents. through their time and energy i realised that i am infact really loved and those are the people that matter most - family. im not trying to rub it in anyones faces that life is so good now but instead of discounting the care of my family as their duty i could see that they helped me because they love me. i have started to remember the positive things that have happened to me over the years and be grateful for the negatives as these experiences have made me the person i am today. im not the most fun or best looking or funniest person to be around but i value my niceness and gentle nature now. 

i guess im trying to say we cant always dig ourselves out of this mess but there will be someone in life who values you for you and you dont have to pretend. there is good out there but we become blind to it through our own negative attitudes toward ourselves - often reinforced by others. people in town still say im weird but i actually have people in my life who like me and that's what i try to remember nowadays. it's come with time and age but im beginning to cherish me. another thing that helps me from day to day is that those people saying nasty things dont know the real me and the heart i have inside.

sorry not preaching to anyone because i know exactly how it feels to be at rock bottom but i just wanted to share my newfound joy and confidence with you and reassure you that there are good people out there who will love you for you and that in time you will probably like if not love yourself too. we all need to be loved.

no one is alone

peace out


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Right on Jess! You don't have to apologize about coming to a good place/realization. This is the triumph forum!! Where exclamation points are allowed in two, three, four sequence!

Family has been my rock, especially my Ma. She pulled my *** out of bed in the morning, oft times literally. She drove me to the therapist and made sure I took my meds. My pop and mom called when I was in the mental hospital and visited me too. Also my brother has always valued my opinions. He writes me often usually once a week. We lean on eachother when we need to and annoy the piss out of eachiother too. It is great to have that bond and I wouldn't trade it for 1.3 billion. Actually you get anywhere in the billions and I seriously might consider it. :roll


It sounds like you are starting to appreciate youself a valuable person. That is a very important element to recovery!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good on ya jess!


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

sounds like your in a good place


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

very well said. it is true that accepting yourself is important, and so is appreciating what we do have. you have made great strides, I'm happy for you.


----------



## jessthemess (Nov 17, 2009)

thankyou guys for your nice comments!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

1st, let me just say I love your name .

Sounds like you got a good family


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, JessTheMess! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

jessthemess said:


> my life is changing. i had a couple of rough days last week and i was very honest about some worrying things i was thinking to some very trusted family members. they supported me 100% through my ordeal and talked to my parents. through their time and energy i realised that i am infact really loved and those are the people that matter most - family. im not trying to rub it in anyones faces that life is so good now but instead of discounting the care of my family as their duty i could see that they helped me because they love me. i have started to remember the positive things that have happened to me over the years and be grateful for the negatives as these experiences have made me the person i am today. im not the most fun or best looking or funniest person to be around but i value my niceness and gentle nature now.
> 
> i guess im trying to say we cant always dig ourselves out of this mess but there will be someone in life who values you for you and you dont have to pretend. there is good out there but we become blind to it through our own negative attitudes toward ourselves - often reinforced by others. people in town still say im weird but i actually have people in my life who like me and that's what i try to remember nowadays. it's come with time and age but im beginning to cherish me. another thing that helps me from day to day is that those people saying nasty things dont know the real me and the heart i have inside.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm so happy for you Jess. :high5 
It's a great feeling to find that inner confidence we all possess, deep down there somewhere. I have trouble finding mine some days too, but when I do, nothing can stop me. 

This town you live in Jess, doesn't sound very nice? I hope they can overcome their stupidity over time. It irks me when people label others, and they wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's wonderful. I totally agree that there will always be good people in the world and we have to find them. Some of them are in our family and that is great if you have that. I think its better to have the spiritual values that you have, gratefulness-thankfulness, niceness and gentleness, than to have the "worldly" ones of excess looks and personality. The spiritual qualities are the most important and while others see the outer things, we know what is most important and others that are like us do too. You're on the right track that is for sure!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Good for you congrats Jess!!


----------



## jessthemess (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you guys im happy i could share my feelings with positive people who wish me well. you guys are awesome! lol


----------

